# Victoria Beckham - Victoria Beckham Spring 2013 fashion show in NYC, 9.09.2012 - 7x



## lausel (9 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## Chamser81 (10 Sep. 2012)

Sie kann ja sogar etwas schmunzeln! 

Kommt gleich viel sympathischer dadurch rüber!


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2012)

super lecker


----------



## Vespasian (10 Sep. 2012)

Hätt sie kaum erkannt mit dem Lächeln... 

Danke für Becks.


----------



## cuminegia (11 Sep. 2012)

wow


----------

